# Not an atv



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

This is my mud machine. Its a 1970 case 444 hydrostat. Its got a 14hp kohler engine straight piped. and im running a larger hydro pump and lower gears in the rear end. As of now it has kawie green flames on the hood and fenders. It started as a ugly tan color but i striped it down to bare metal and primed and painted it. i have had it in water almost to the dash board and it keeps going. i dont have any pics of that becuz my buddy thought i was gonna float away lol


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

the other one is my buddy on his troy bilt


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It needs some laws and a beverage holder!


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Haha.

I used to do that when I was about 14. I had an ol' MTD that I flamed up and named "Midnight Special". I built a 12hp Briggs&Stratton engine that I later converted to burn alcohol. Mud was always a problem for me because the belt would slip like crazy. I always dreamed of converting it to a chain drive with a centrifugal clutch and straight rear axle...

Instead I changed the pulley on the rear to a larger one (lower gearing) and put water in the rear tires. Me and a bud built a sled with concrete blocks and would have "mower pull" contests, because we couldn't afford tractors at the time....

We would put the sled at the bottom of a little grade in my back yard and pull uphill...add weight and see who quit pullin first...I would often turn mine over backwards toward the end of the grade LOL.

PS
For a BIG power boost tie some light wire or fishing line to your governor and pull as needed for that extra power boost...dont hold it open long or it will end in catastrophic engine failure


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

heres my lawnmower


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

sweet tacoma. yea im 15 and its all me and him got to do lol. and i tried that with the governor but it doesnt help. idk if its becuz of the age or wat


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Really? 

Are you sure your pulling the right thing? It should go from about 4k rpm to about 8k pretty rapidly when you pull it open lol. You should see it behind the carb running into the block...You'll know it when you pull the right thing


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Let's go muddin'!!!


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

yea tacoma idk its weird. i think im gonna buy another head for it and get it ported and polished wiht a bigger piston:rockn:,,, and yea RACK HIGH as soon as i get my super swampers lol


----------

